# [SOLVED] Dell 15R fan



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

hello!

i got my insprion 15r this october, i admit ive used it on beds and carpets as of late, and about a week ago ive noticed that its fan is always working super fast and it seems hotter than usual and no matter the slightest task that i do the fans whir up full rev make alot of noise and blow out alot of HOT air.



what can i do about this? i cant seem to find any videos on how to open this inspiron 15R any help would be much appreciated 

thank you!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

hi sliyk,

have you check dell web site and dowloads and drivers for your laptop? enter your service tag and look on page for a manual. dell is pritty good about having the manuals for their products. Have you taken can of compressed air and blow in all the vents?


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

do you tthink that using compressed air and blowing in all the vents will help? i mean shudnt i open the thing up? will dells manuals tell me how to open it? yep ive got all updated drivers


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

yes the service manual will show how to open case , but if you are still in warrenty opening the case could void your warrenty i would contact dell and ask them if you opened it up to clean out fan. I would still blow out all the vents. which might help till you can get to the fan area. I would give you a link but for some reason i can't get on the site from my work computer would have to wait till i get home.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

whats the complete model and number of the dell laptop. it is also good to blow out vents at least every month to keep dust from building up.


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*



oscer1 said:


> whats the complete model and number of the dell laptop. it is also good to blow out vents at least every month to keep dust from building up.


thanks oscer1
the laptop is a dell inspiron 15R, aka n5010 its a core i5 4gb ram and 500 gb hdd and 1 gb dedicated 1gb video card.

if u recommend i will download the manual, and yes im under warranty till december 2011, should i open it myself? i dont see any sticker on the casing saying warranty void if sticker is broken.
if you look at a video of a 15R on youtube ull see theres not many vents underneath the laptop so where should i blow the air in?


----------



## Mtanner47 (Dec 30, 2010)

Take a can of air and blow out the fan

You can also after that go into bios and see if there is s fan control center and change the settings in there to normal.


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*



Mtanner47 said:


> Take a can of air and blow out the fan
> 
> You can also after that go into bios and see if there is s fan control center and change the settings in there to normal.


so if i reduce the fans speed and the pc gets really hot, lol i think i shouldnt do that no?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

here is a link to laptop service manual
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/insN5010/en/sm/index.htm

well lets get the fan area all cleaned out, when taking it apart just keep tracked where all the screws go. you should be fine.
their are vents on the sides and front too.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

Just to add my 2ȼ...

When you have the laptop apart, be sure to remove the fan or the fan cover to gain access to the backside of the heatsink fins. This is the area that is notorious for building up a wall of dust.

See the attached picture for an example.

-GZ


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

okay heres the thing guys, ive taken off all the screws which i have safely put aside, but the bottom enclosure wont come off, i thought it was as simple as just unscrewing the screws and pulling hte bottom enlosure off, but this new inspiron design is i dont know what type, its locked somewhere, and im too afraid to force it for fear i might break anything

i downloaded the 3megabyte pdf manual all it says is blow compressed air into the vents to clean em up nothing of help or anything at all! no instructions on how to open it

*UPDATE*: nevermind im just looking at the service manual u gave me will let u know if i find something


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

Did you follow oscer1's link in post #9?

That is a link to the service manual which outlines part replacement procedures.


http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/insN5010/en/sm/index.htm


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*



gavinzach said:


> Did you follow oscer1's link in post #9?
> 
> That is a link to the service manual which outlines part replacement procedures.
> 
> ...


I just noticed it, im on it, thank you for pointing it out


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

No problem


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

i have a couple of questions before i try this out, will opening the laptop coid my warranty? and secondly, if i wanna clean it out will i have to go thru the cubersome task of taking out the board everytime? can i just blow compressed air into the vent from where hot air comes out?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

I am sorry, I came into this thread late and didn't realize that you were still under warranty.

Splitting the case will void your warranty, so I suggest you don't do it.
If you follow a good cleaning and maintenence schedule, dissassembly should not have to be done for cleaning purposes.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

i stated that in post#4 to contact dell before you disassebled cause it could void warrenty


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

Is there a video that could guide me where should I blow air into the lappy?
One more thing I got this laptop from pakistan can I get it serviced under warraty from dell uk? I'm in london now


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

You would have to contact Dell support to find that out.

There are vents, on the bottom and the back of the computer... Those are the vents you need to clean out.


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

ill call the dell people and ask them to get it serviced, should i blow air into the vents from outside the lappy in any case?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

You should clean your vents with compressed air... Cleaning your laptop will not void warranty.

Keep in mind, if you use the cans of compressed air, be sure not to tip them... The propellant can damage components if it comes in contact with them.


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

alright, keep cans upright and blow air into the vents [no opening of lappy required] i will get back to you after i do this gavinzach


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

used the can, some dust came out, and the fans not whirring as loudly as before, average temp has dropped to 45 degrees and the ground below the lappy isnt as hot either!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 15R fan*

That is wonderful news! I am glad that the buildup wasn't enough to have to take the laptop apart, although, I would do so when the warranty is out to clean it up really well.

Remember that proper care and maintenance are key to the life of your laptop...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html

Good luck!


----------



## sliyk (Jun 6, 2009)

next time if it does the same, im gonna go SMACK in dells face and tell em to clean the s**t up


----------

